

HP's $199 laptop, with Windows 8 - dragonbonheur
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-199-stream-14-the-first-of-microsofts-chromebook-killers-2014-8

======
anigbrowl
Pretty cool and pretty great value, but

 _Compared to most entry-level PCs, which typically cost around $1,000_

Say what now?

------
courseeplus
Great Offer

